# Domane SL vs Emonda SL vs Emonda ALR



## ToiletSiphon (Jul 23, 2014)

Besides weight, geometry and compliance, is there any real performance difference between those three bikes? Let's say I could position myself to offer the same frontal area on each, ride with the same weight, wheels and tires, would one of those be faster, on the flat or going uphill standing or seated, because of, let's say, a stiffer BB or headset? 

For those who tried at least two of those bikes, what were your impressions?


----------



## hlvd (Oct 19, 2017)

I've an Emonda Sl6 and ALR and to be honest it's difficult tell them apart, infact I can't. 
The ALR is a lovely bike and rides so nice!


----------



## Corey213 (Jan 11, 2013)

Idk how you are going to make the Emonda SL and ALR the same weight by keeping everything the same. The frames, although very similar in weight, aren't going to be the same. 

Carbon should give you a slightly more forgiving ride but many people say they don't feel a difference. Emonda should be faster on the hills but if you are 65 miles in, the isospeed on the domane may have saved you some energy to power up the hills.

If you are doing longer rides, go Domane
If you want to put more money into components, go Emonda ALR
If you want the a good value but start getting into carbon wheels and electronics, go Emonda SL 7


----------



## Drone 5200 (Mar 3, 2003)

ToiletSiphon said:


> *Besides weight, geometry and compliance*, is there any real performance difference between those three bikes? Let's say I could position myself to offer the same frontal area on each, ride with the same weight, wheels and tires, would one of those be faster, on the flat or going uphill standing or seated, because of, let's say, a stiffer BB or headset?
> 
> For those who tried at least two of those bikes, what were your impressions?


I think you've identified the three things that make up what is different between these bikes: Weight, geometry and compliance. Any other differences that might be identified would fit under these categories, or be of minor significance. 

The Emonda ALR is an excellent bike. As are the others.


----------

